# Gigi Hadid walks the Runway during the Alberta Ferretti Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week Spring Summer 2018 - September 20, 2017 (14x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (21 Sep. 2017)

Thanks for Gigi


----------

